# Just found this one



## andrewspens (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure what kind of work this guy was doing, maybe chipping up pallets?

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv...6.wchipper0926/BNStory/National/home?link=rss

If this does not come in as a link, copy and paste it into address bar.


----------



## ray benson (Oct 1, 2007)

An hour with arm caught in the chipper then arm amputated by firefighters - gruesome.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 1, 2007)

ray benson said:


> An hour with arm caught in the chipper then arm amputated by firefighters - gruesome.



They used thier saw...Sawsall?


----------



## Plant Manager (Oct 3, 2007)

MONTREAL

About an hour after the accident, a team of emergency-room specialists from Charles-Lemoyne hospital arrived at the factory.

Canada.....

An hour wait.....

Socialized health care....

I dont want to sound pompous here but I would rather that first responders get there in 15 minutes or less, make a decision, and get me in the sled and on the way to the hospital where my insurance and I would gladly (copay)
for immediate medical care. The poor guy must have agonized the entire time with who knows what running through his mind. I hope he is well.


----------



## 00chris85 (Oct 4, 2007)

ya but think of it this way... alot of people can do things with one arm.
just look at the drummer for def leppard
could have been his head....
my 2 and a-half cents


----------

